# سؤال عن صهر المعادن



## قطر الحبيب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لوسمحتم انا عندي سؤال كيف يتم صهر المعادن وهل استطيع انا بالمنزل ان اصهر معدن مثل حديد الزهر الرمادي وما الادوات الازمة لذلك وشكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## vdm2010 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للحديد الزهر فابسط واشهر الافران هو الدست

cupola furnace

بس دة نظري لانه محتاج مساحات مش لحجمه بل للغازات السامة زي اول اكسيد الكربون

غير احتياطات الامان


----------



## محايد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم*

السلام عليكم
نعم يمكن صهر كميات قليلة من اي معدن باستعمال Oxyacetylene Torch 
طبعا الحديد ينصهر في المعدل عند 1500 درجة مئوية
اود لفت انتباهك الى اخذ الحيطة باتخاذ جميع اجراءات السلامة
والسلام عليكم


----------

